# low volume on Acer Aspire laptop?



## geordie_john (May 18, 2007)

hello i bought an Acer Aspire laptop 5536 500gb with 3gb memory and installed windows 7 ultimate,but the volume is really low,it is set to 98 but it is still low,when i listen to music or a movie it is low,does anyone know how to increase the volume please?
the soundcard i believe is realtek
thank you.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

That may be all there is. It seems that new laptops have very low volumes, possibly to avoid people disturbing others in public places. I even wondered if they made deals with the airlines. I know that I wouldn't even want to watch a movie on mine in my quiet living-room due to the low volume.

But, I bought a set of very small Logitech speakers that are powered by USB. For 5-volt speakers, they have very good volume. You may actually need to do something like that, but open your mixer and make sure that all volume controls are moved up.


----------

